# Can I Shoot Two Divisions in Vegas?



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Nope.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

What deadx said........and the reason why is because it could be possible to have your freestyle flight and freestyle limited flight get scheduled for the same time. Just because the two flights shoot different times on Fri and Sat doesn't mean they'll be at different times come Sun.

>>------>


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks. do the flighted divisions typically shoot at the same time on sunday?

-Scott


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

also could i shoot in the flighted division for one and championship for another. that way i can make sure i wont have a conflicting sunday shooting time.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

Nope again. If you do well in the flights you will be shooting at the same time as the Championship division.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

also to add.....I believe the WAF added a rule that you could not shoot in both a Championship Division and a Flights Division. Had a few shooting Championship Freestyle and then also shooting in the Flights Bowhunter Freestyle and enough complaints were raised by the Flights archers about having to compete against Championship level archers so the WAF ended that.

The various Flights in all the different Divisions won't have their shooting times set until probably later Sat evening. Logistics have to be figured out by the Staff to fit everyone in all the different divisions and flights into 4 shooting lines while keeping those in the same flight together in the same shooting halls, etc.. All the Flights will be spread out across all 4 shooting lines and I believe in the past some of the Championship lines were even spread out across at least 2 of the shooting line times.

Nothing is set in stone basically because it has to be figured out on site for the last day. All I know is that the Mens and Womens Championship Divisions have pretty much always shot the very last line time on Sun so best not to book early evening flights out of Vegas if shooting in those divisions.

>>------->


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

well guess im not gonna shoot BHFS flight also, LOL already in freestyle flight and wanted to shoot BHFS, oh well


----------

